# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This! How do you Say... in Russian?  Until I was 21

## SarochkaNZ

'Until' = пока не 
This is often simple to translate back into English, eg. from one of my favourite charming local football songs: "Вали коней, вали мусарню, пока [они] не умрут" (Smash the horses, smash the filth, until they die), but I find it impossible to put into Russian in this sentence: 
"I was born in New Zealand and lived there until I was 21."  *Я родилась в Новой Зеландии и там жила до моего двацатого второго года * 
или  *Я там жила пока у меня не было 21 лет (года?)* 
или как? 
Спасибо!
Сара

----------


## Оля

> Я родилась в Новой Зеландии и [s:20knal52]там жила[/s:20knal52] жила там до [s:20knal52]моего двацатого второго[/s:20knal52] двадцати одного года  
> Я там жила пока [s:20knal52]у меня не было 21 лет (года?)[/s:20knal52] мне не исполнился 21 год

----------


## translationsnmru

Проще всего так: "...и жила там до двадцати одного года".
Или несколько более сложный вариант: "...и жила там, пока мне не исполнился 21 год".

----------


## translationsnmru

> Originally Posted by SarochkaNZ  Я родилась в Новой Зеландии и там жила до [s:2brddice]моего двацатого второго[/s:2brddice] двадцати одного года  
> Я там жила пока [s:2brddice]у меня не было 21 лет (года?)[/s:2brddice] мне не исполнился 21 год

   ::   ::

----------


## Basil77

> "Вали коней, вали мусарню, пока [они] не умрут"

 Sarochka, dear, believe me, this is VERY rough and marginal expression, moreover it's rather uncommon and, from my point of view, even slightly unnatural.  ::

----------


## vox05

> "Вали коней, вали мусарню, пока [они] не умрут" (Smash the horses, smash the filth, until they die),

 It may seem easy, but the meaning of the translated text is not exactly the same as the original, that is, how will native English speaker imagine 'horses' and 'filth' in this context?  What if he is asked to illustrate it?

----------


## Crocodile

> Originally Posted by SarochkaNZ  "Вали коней, вали мусарню, пока [они] не умрут"   Sarochka, dear, believe me, this is VERY rough and marginal expression, moreover it's rather uncommon and, from my point of view, even slightly unnatural.

 Exactly. The word "кони" here means the fans of ЦСКА, and "мусарня" means policemen. So, "вали коней" means "hit the fans of ЦСКА" and "вали мусарню" means "hit the policemen".

----------


## Оля

> and "мусарня" means policemen.

 No, "мусорня" means FC "Динамо".

----------


## Crocodile

> Originally Posted by Crocodile  and "мусарня" means policemen.   No, "мусорня" means FC "Динамо".

 I see. That's brilliant! I didn't know that. Thanks, Оля. However, the spelling "мус*а*рня" seems original: http://spartak.dinfo.ru/krich.html

----------


## Basil77

Интересно, а как называют самих спартачей другие фаны? (Я далёк от этих заморочек и совершенно не в теме). Если учесть, что в советские времена "Спартак" был спортивным клубом работников советской торговли, то, может, какими-нибудь "барыгами" или "торгашами"?   ::

----------


## Оля

> Интересно, а как называют самих спартачей другие фаны?

 "Свиньи". В основном. Вообще вариантов много.
"Барыгами" и "торгашами" - не. Это слишком мягко.

----------


## Crocodile

Йо! Не трогайте Спартак! Я когда-то гонялся за Спартак на первенство Москвы среди юниоров. Но, к сожалению, до призов не дотянул. (Сильно не дотянул.   ::  )

----------


## BappaBa

> Интересно, а как называют самих спартачей другие фаны?

 Мясо

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Basil77  Интересно, а как называют самих спартачей другие фаны?   Мясо

 Нет, "мясо" - это они сами так себя называют, это любя. Другие фаны знают, что спартаковские болельщики на это прозвище не обижаются и даже гордятся им, так что называют их обычно иначе. Вот, кстати, вспомнила еще как называют сам клуб - СПАМ.   ::

----------


## Alex_K

> Originally Posted by BappaBa        Originally Posted by Basil77  Интересно, а как называют самих спартачей другие фаны?   Мясо   Нет, "мясо" - это они сами так себя называют, это любя. Другие фаны знают, что спартаковские болельщики на это прозвище не обижаются и даже гордятся им, так что называют их обычно иначе. Вот, кстати, вспомнила еще как называют сам клуб - СПАМ.

 Уж не знаю как насчет гордятся, но называют их вариациями (имею ввиду ассоциативный ряд)  от "мясо", т.е. свиньи, фарш и т.д. Про СПАМ слышал, но чего тут такого ? ::  
И в заключении:  
Я хочу, чтоб флаг голубой
Реял над всем миром и страной.   ::

----------


## BappaBa

> Нет, "мясо" - это они сами так себя называют, это любя. Другие фаны знают, что спартаковские болельщики на это прозвище не обижаются и даже гордятся им, так что называют их обычно иначе.

 Да, похоже ты права, у футбольных ультрас все переменилось, а раньше было оскорблением.

----------


## Paperplane

очень полезная информация!! Интересно, есть такие прозвища еще и для других клубов? Например, в воскресенье, похоже, показывают матч Рубин-Локомотив. Возможно, буду смотреть. ::  А кто-то знает, возникни вдруг желание, как мне надо эти команды по-настоящему оскорблять?  ::   Любопытно просто.  ::

----------


## Оля

> А кто-то знает, возникни вдруг желание, как мне надо эти команды по-настоящему оскорблять?

 А в лоб не хочешь?   ::    
("Лохи" мы, л-о-х-и)

----------


## Paperplane

> Originally Posted by Paperplane  А кто-то знает, возникни вдруг желание, как мне надо эти команды по-настоящему оскорблять?   А в лоб не хочешь?     
> ("Лохи" мы, л-о-х-и)

 Ага, Оля, извините! Я не знал, что ты за [s:1y7f9t0g]лохи[/s:1y7f9t0g] знаменитый ФК Локомотив!   ::   
А, кстати, это не ты ли хулиганит под окном бедной Сарочки?    ::

----------


## Оля

> Ага, Оля, извини[s:32q2x5r0]те[/s:32q2x5r0]! Я не знал, что ты за лохов 
> А, кстати, это не ты ли хулиганишь под окном бедной Сарочки?

 Нет, я болею тихо.   ::

----------


## SarochkaNZ

Thank you for the replies to my original question. "Пока мне не исполнился 21 год" was a completely new construction for me- I didn't know that verb. Cheers! 
By the way, we call Динамо Москва and their fans "the filth" in English, as that is a delightful, contemptuous expression we have for the police, and it seems to correspond with the Russian. English-speaking спартаковцы call fans of ЦСКА "Ц-scum" for (probably) obvious reasons. 
I seriously doubt that any Spartak fan minds the appellation свинья, given the pig masks, scruffy pig-adorned flags and (at the last home game of last season) a happily squealing live piglet, proudly on display at the matches. 
Кстати, кто мы? (МЯСО!)

----------

